# Jeure o estirar?



## Cracker Jack

Hola als meus amics catalans.  Se'm acut una cosa. Jeure i estirar son ambdos verbs que vol dir allargar.  Pero voldria saber quina és la diferència entre les dues.  És correcte asumir que s'aplica jeure per descriure la acció d'una persona quan pren el sol?  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## DeBarcelona

jeure=to lye

estirar*-se*=to get to lye (no sé si es pot dir tal cosa)

Això és, crec jo.

Exemples:

"jec a la platja"

"estira't (o "ajeu-te") al llit que et faré un massatge"

Ps: "estirar" vol dir "esnifar coca", vulgarment.


----------



## chics

DeBarcelona said:


> Ps: "estirar" vol dir "esnifar coca", vulgarment.


 
_Estirar-se_ també vol dir _compartir_ o _convidar_ de manera molt col·loquial.


----------



## ernest_

Cracker Jack said:


> Hola als meus amics catalans.  Se'm acut una cosa. Jeure i estirar son ambdos verbs que vol dir allargar.  Pero voldria saber quina és la diferència entre les dues.  És correcte asumir que s'aplica jeure per descriure la acció d'una persona quan pren el sol?  Moltes gràcies.



No volen dir exactament el mateix. Estirar-se (una persona) vol dir tombar-se a terra o en una superfície. Exemple: "Em vaig a estirar al llit" (=em vaig a posar en posició horitzontal al llit). En aquest cas és sinònim de jeure: "vaig a jeure al llit", encara que jeure (també dit jaure) és totalment antiquat. Actualment jeure només s'utilitza per donar instruccions als gossos: "jeu!".

Per altra banda, estirar té altres significats, com tu mateix dius: allargar, tibar, etc. Aquests significats no són sinònims de jeure.


----------



## DeBarcelona

"jeure" no és pas antiquat. El meu pare ho diu. I jo algun cop també, vaja.


----------



## chics

_Jeure al sol, al llit_... i tant que es diuen!

Sí és veritat que una diferència gran és que *estirar* o *estirar-se* es pot aplicar a qualsevol cosa/persona mentre que *jeure* només ho fan les persones (i els animals, sembla). _Estirar-se_, en una persona, té el mateix significat que en les coses, posar-se pla i estés. 

Parlant de posicions horitzontals, jeure es fa servir moltíssim per dir _cardar_ d'una manera fina: _jeure amb_ algú.


----------



## RIU

DeBarcelona said:


> "jeure" no és pas antiquat. El meu pare ho diu. I jo algun cop també, vaja.


 

idem


----------



## louhevly

DeBarcelona said:


> jeure=to lye



Això hauria de ser "to lie"; "lye" és lleixiu ;-).



DeBarcelona said:


> estirar*-se*=to get to lye (no sé si es pot dir tal cosa)



Em sembla que no.  Diria que la distribució fos més així:

ajeure — lay, laid, laid.
Van ajeure el malalt al llit.
They lay the sick man on the bed.

ajeure's — lie down (= estirar-se).
Ajeu-te a la sorra (Estira't a la sorra).
Lie down on the sand.
Ens vàrem ajaçar (Ens vam estirar...) damunt l'herba.
We lay down on the grass.

jeure — lie (down).
Ara jeu al sofà.
Now he's lying (down) on the sofa.
Me'n vaig a jeure.
I'm going to go lie down.

Lou


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.  Tinc un dubte.  No he trobat mai estirar-se quan ho cercaba al gran diccionari de la llengua - www.grec.net ni tan sols al diccionari multilingüe.  Quan escric al buit, només apareix estirar.  Però moltes vegades, sento estirar-se.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Cracker. La entrada del diccionari és a "estirar", però fixa't que en tots els significats d'estirar hi ha exemples on posa "pron.". Això vol dir que el verb es pot usar pronominalment, és a dir, en la forma "estirar-se". No sé si m'he explicat amb la suficient claredat...


----------



## Cracker Jack

ampurdan said:


> Hola Cracker. La entrada del diccionari és a "estirar", però fixa't que en tots els significats d'estirar hi ha exemples on posa "pron.". Això vol dir que el verb es pot usar pronominalment, és a dir, en la forma "estirar-se". No sé si m'he explicat amb la suficient claredat...


 
Gràcies amp.  Sí t'has explicat bé.


----------

